

ShipBuilder - Open Source PaaS written in Go - kstaken
https://github.com/sendhub/shipbuilder

======
ashrust
This is a critical part of our high availability infrastructure.

~~~
brryant
Just curious, what's sendhub's architecture? How many nodes? How many
heterogeneous nodes?

~~~
jaytaylor
We are all SOA, and with ShipBuilder the types of nodes are simplified to:
shipbuilder nodes running any kind of desired app servers, databases, load-
balancers, and cache servers.

------
fss
How would it compare ShipBuilder to Tsuru
([https://github.com/globocom/tsuru](https://github.com/globocom/tsuru))?

------
SEJeff
Does this use lxc natively instead of docker? If so, why!?

~~~
jaytaylor
When we first began creating ShipBuilder several months ago, Docker was too
unstable to develop against. We then looked at using bare LXC instead and
realized it was very straightforward (basically as simple as: lxc-clone, lxc-
start, lxc-stop, and lxc-destroy). In fact, most of the LXC functionality is
encapsulated in this 50-line file:
[https://github.com/Sendhub/shipbuilder/blob/master/src/execu...](https://github.com/Sendhub/shipbuilder/blob/master/src/executor.go)

I am certainly open to the possibility of adding docker compatibility,
especially in the form of a pull-request ;)

~~~
zobzu
You know what, I kinda like it the way it is now anyway. It's simple,
straight-forward, doesn't have too many layers, etc.. I can read it,
understand it, hack it, all this quite easily - rare enough to mention.

That's much closer to the kind of stuff I like to use than the pile of layers
+ apis docker-based solutions are.

~~~
shykes
In docker's defense, it does much more than simply wrap lxc. It also handles
logging, port allocation, container versioning, building containers from
source code, data persistence, etc. Shipyard will have to re-implement all
this (and probably already has, at least partially), and we're definitely not
talking about 50 lines.

Not that there anything wrong with that. Docker _is_ quite recent, so it was
probably very unstable when shipyard was started, if it was usable at all.

And frankly, even if it weren't: "let he who is without NiH cast the first
stone" :)

~~~
rdpfeffer
ShipBuilder does most of the things you mentioned. Though, its been a while
since I played with Docker, it may have overcome some of the challenges
shipbuilder has yet to face. What I do like though, is after having been a
Heroku user, using ShipBuilder seems like a walk in the park. No need to learn
anything new.

------
jaytaylor
There is also an informational site:
[http://shipbuilder.io](http://shipbuilder.io)

